# set up a new tank help



## ffuusshhh (Aug 29, 2007)

I have a 150w 20" sunpod and was wondering if it would be good for a coral tank i was looking about setting up. I was thinking about buying a 20 gallon tank, but i wanna know is that light gonna be good for coral? 

what would be the best GPH in a tank that size because i have a overflow filter with a 175 GPH pump (go smaller maybe?)

Don't know a whole lot on the coral tank setup.

thanks!


----------



## hamdogg08 (Feb 18, 2007)

-a 20" light would fit on a 10 gallon tank. If you want a 20 gallon High, you'd need a 24" light, Even longer for a 20 Long. 

-the rule of thumb that I'm familiar with is 10-15 times your water volume every hour (20 gal=200-300 GPH pump)

-Get a book about reef keeping, read it, and ask questions when something doesn't make sense. This should be about every 2-3 pages if you're unfamiliar with reef care.


----------

